# Does anyone one of a rabbit rehoming centre, East Midlands



## wench (27 March 2013)

Does anyone know of a rabbit rehoming/rescue centre in the East Midlands. I am due to start a new job at the start of May, which will entail living away from home. Family are not willing to look after the one rabbit I have left, which leaves two options for him!

I would rather not have him PTS as he is about 2.5 years old, and fit and healthy. However, he is NOT a good pet. He was bought as a stud male, from another rabbit breeder. The person I bought him from has probably not handled him very much; whilst he is "tame" he does not like being handled very much.

I will not take him to the RSPCA. Any other suggestions! (I don't want to adverstise him for free on preloved etc, as I dont know where he will end up).


----------



## s4sugar (27 March 2013)

Try the show rabbit clubs.


----------



## wench (27 March 2013)

I'd highly doubt any of the breeders will require him. Its a very rare breed, and last time I was in contact with anyone re selling stock, no-one is interested.


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

What breed is he?


----------



## wench (27 March 2013)

Fawn rex


----------



## catxx (27 March 2013)

Look on here:
http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/centres.asp

Warning: they're all full with waiting lists.

 He's not rare, plenty of Rexes in rescue. I know of two very friendly castor standard Rexes who have been waiting for a forever home for 2 years now, came in as babies with their litter mates.

Same rescue has a fawn and white very young very friendly Rex with his sister came in recently, going to be hard one to home due to deformed tear duct.


----------



## wench (27 March 2013)

Yes fawn Rex are rare. When I was showing them I was about one of ten people in the country that bred/showed them.


----------



## catxx (27 March 2013)

wench said:



			Yes fawn Rex are rare. When I was showing them I was about one of ten people in the country that bred/showed them.
		
Click to expand...

doesn't take into account the ones that aren't in the show ring and aren't show quality. only people in the breeding circuit care about rarity. All I care about is ending the huge influx of rabbits offloaded in rescue, RWAF surveys put it at 60,000 a year, regardless of breed, "rarity", or age.

Casper here looks like a fawn rex:
http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=29222
And here's Gandalf the fawn and white:
http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=31084


----------



## Elsiecat (27 March 2013)

catxx said:



			doesn't take into account the ones that aren't in the show ring and aren't show quality. only people in the breeding circuit care about rarity. All I care about is ending the huge influx of rabbits offloaded in rescue, RWAF surveys put it at 60,000 a year, regardless of breed, "rarity", or age.

Casper here looks like a fawn rex:
http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=29222
And here's Gandalf the fawn and white:
http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/moreinfo.asp?RabID=31084

Click to expand...

Does it matter? 
OP is asking whether anyone knows of a rescue, not whether people can find her breed of rabbit in a rescue.. Or am I missing something?


----------



## catxx (27 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Does it matter? 
OP is asking whether anyone knows of a rescue, not whether people can find her breed or rabbit in a rescue.. Or am I missing something? 

Click to expand...

I like a good tangent. And do get a bit wound up about rarity status. If it was Thrianta or an Argente I wouldn't say a word.  Just looking at freelistings with people advertising "rare" litters that aren't rare winds me up.


----------



## wench (27 March 2013)

Well for a start an orange Rex is an entirely separate colour to a fawn Rex, and a "fawn and White" Rex is a totally separate entity. 

I would also imagine there are about as many breeders of fawn Rex as there are thriantas and argentes. Although as per poster above, I fail to see what any of this has to do with the question I originally asked.


----------



## BronsonNutter (28 March 2013)

Not sure if these guys have any space? http://www.kirkbypetwelfare.org/

If not, have you thought about contacting Nottingham Vet School - we (at Liverpool) quite regularly get emails about cats/dogs/guinea pigs etc needing new homes, so they might be able to spread the word amongst the students there? 

Hope you find something for him


----------



## wench (28 March 2013)

Thanks for that... It's interesting reading through the website where some of the colours of rexes aren't quite right!


----------



## igglepop (2 April 2013)

Where are you?


----------



## wench (2 April 2013)

Lincs/Notts border


----------



## igglepop (2 April 2013)

Shame if you were closer to essex i could of helped, always love a project rabbit. If you know anybody who would be traveling my way and could take him let me know as there is always space for one more.


----------

